# Can Tortoise Point Motors Do This?



## McMatt (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi there all,

I'm just wondering whether a similar thing (To this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq0N6j3ESys&feature=plcp) can be done to a Tortoise Point Motor? Basically I want to do the same thing as in that video and make the point motor change the polarity? (Does that sound right?) Can it do that to people's knowledge? Thanks for any help!  It's just that I want the point motor to be a Tortoise one as they appear more realistic, but I'm wanting to be able to make it change the way the rails are "Powered" automatically like in that video. Although another thing that I want to do is eventually use a program such as Panel Pro I think it's called to control my points. I'm looking at getting an NCE system. Thank you for your time and efforts!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you’re talking about the tortoise switch machine powering the frog, yes the tortoise switch machines have 2 sets of auxiliary contacts built into them for powering frogs and signals and such.


----------



## McMatt (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah I'm wanting to power the frog so that if the points don't make contact with one another correctly I will still be guaranteed power to the train but also *not* have a short circuit like in that video. So they are capable of performing such a task fine? Thank you!


----------

